# Venison w/ what type of pork for sausage.



## scarps23 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm working on making a bunch of deer meat with pork. Into hot polish sausage, bacon, ring bologna and summer sausage.

I've used pork trim before and I've read that pork shoulder would work. Just called the nearest meat department to see what they had and he said he could get in tubes of course ground pork that was 80/20. I told him I was looking for fat. Would something like this work? I'm looking at ordering 50 pounds of the pork to add so I wanted to double check. The course ground sounds like i would still need to grind, but might be very easy for handling.

Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 19, 2013)

80/20 is about what you would have if you ground the pork butt up yourself. I like to use pork butt and add some more fat if I can get it so the sausage is about 80/20 fat when mixed up.


----------



## scarps23 (Nov 19, 2013)

So would getting the 80/20 in tubes and then maybe adding some pork trim be the right idea to help get the entire batch to 80/20? More information probably wouldn't hurt from my end so you know what I'm working with. I'm using 15 pounds of venison to 10 pounds of pork for almost all recipes except for the bacon. Bacon is 12.5 pounds venison to 12.5 pounds pork.

I'm using Curleys Sausage recipes for them which I found on this forum in other spots.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 19, 2013)

If I have this right you have

15 lbs venison

10 lbs pork butt which = 8 lbs meat and 2 lbs fat

23 lbs of meat total (15 venison and 8 pork)

2 lbs of fat from butt

5 lbs extra trimmings would be needed for 80/20

30 lbs total batch weight would work out to 76/23 which is good. What do you think?


----------



## scarps23 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Thanks for the help. I thought that is how I should be looking at it, but wanted to make sure.


----------

